# Group Buy from Poodleit (Gaiters, snowsuits, snoods)



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Rango just came in from playing with his friend Elvis- a smooth coated hound whose owner I am supremely jealous of ATM. 

Elvis was fine..... Rango's legs are snowball city :jaw:

http://www.poodleit.com/products/

Poodleit coats are amazing :canada: but they are quite expensive. The Hurtta overalls don't quite cut it for the back leg length I've noticed.

I spoke with Olga on the phone & she wld consider a group buy discount. Anyone interested?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be interested; too expensive otherwise -- and the Hurtta overalls don't fit right, have to return them Saturday -- they are not long enough although I love the material.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

oh me me me! I want the pink High boots soooo bad. They are all I asked for at Christmas and my bf scoffed at the idea and insisted he could make them for free. He's yet to follow through...


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

FunkyPuppy said:


> my bf scoffed at the idea and insisted he could make them for free. He's yet to follow through...


Reeeally?1? *mock surprised voice* 

If he does sit down at the machine with pink fabric, pleeeeeeeeeeease take video.

I'll see what kind of bites we get before I pull the trigger & keep you posted- lmk if you're in a rush. If it's a very small $ group buy she probably won't ship separately as CDN shipping is so spendy.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

liljaker said:


> I would be interested; too expensive otherwise


LMK which pieces you'd be interested in so I have an idea what the order may look like. I'm personally thinking coat as Rango gets snowballed up to his tail when he chases deer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Always interested in Poodleit!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Always interested in Poodleit!


Awesome.... lmk ASAP which products you might like to have so I can get a tentative arrangement going with Olga.

I don't have the luxury of waiting too long as I have less a poodle & more a snowdle


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

me too!!!! I'll go look now!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

You do make a very good point there.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

These really look great. 

Not as high of quality, but you probably get what you pay for: Canine waterproof rain suits

You have to scroll way down.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

They have some here too, scroll down all the way. Dog Coats & Jackets Canada - Dog Toys, Dog Clothes, Dog Boots, Dog Life Vest
However, they are fleece I believe.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I would be interested in the Ultimate Coat or the Ultimate Rain/ Snow Suit.
(Maybe a protective collar too!)


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

liljaker said:


> They have some here too, scroll down all the way. Dog Coats & Jackets Canada - Dog Toys, Dog Clothes, Dog Boots, Dog Life Vest
> However, they are fleece I believe.


_Personally_, I have decided against fleece for 2 reasons: not waterproof & the high matt factor.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> These really look great.
> 
> Not as high of quality, but you probably get what you pay for: Canine waterproof rain suits


They might be just perfect for rain wear & anyone who loves them but _personally_ I'm looking to protect the legs from snow balling & Rango taking 1/2hr to melt, & the puddles, & the dog drying & grooming..... :frusty:

LOL! Heck, I don't wash & style my hair everyday so why shd he have an in house stylist?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I would be interested in a suit and a collar depending on price.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

rubymom said:


> I would be interested in the Ultimate Coat or the Ultimate Rain/ Snow Suit.
> (Maybe a protective collar too!)


I think we have the same shopping list. This is looking like a group order.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> I would be interested in a suit and a collar depending on price.


Pls lmk which coat you're leaning towards so I have a ballpark order cost to provide : )


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok Gang..... Here's what we have so far:

FunkyPuppy: Pink High Boots

Liljaker: ? Coat 

CharismaticMillie: ??

Rubymom: Custom or Ready Made Coat (discount dependant)
(?) Protective Collar 

Vtomblin: Custom or Ready Made Coat (discount dependant)
Protective Collar 

Kloliver: Custom or Ready Made Coat (discount dependant)
2x Pee Pants/Splash guards (set of 2)
(?) Protective Collar (choc praline w/ orange or BB Giraffe)


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I am interested! Depending on price of course... I would want the Norway Snow Suit in pink, probably small or medium, and maybe a protective collar.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I have imported a large collar and the pink boots... unfortunately the pink boots were too large for Harley, even when I tied them reallllly tightly... and they fell off when he ran.. Just a warning about that !!!

the hair saving collar is brilliant, although mine has been broke by someone using it irresponsibly and allowing the chain to wear down the fabric  cost me alot and I have to buy another i think


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I can always use more poodleit stuff too  
Would like to know the cost of two standard snow suit and 2 collars..Thanks


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I would want the pre made snow/ rain suit. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Leooonie said:


> I have imported a large collar and the pink boots... unfortunately the pink boots were too large for Harley, even when I tied them reallllly tightly... and they fell off when he ran.. Just a warning about that !!!


I'm curious, what are your thoughts.... Is there too much fabric for the elastic to tighten effectively on a mini? Shd it have more elastics than just top & bottom as the suits do?


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Sizes Needed*

Hi Ladies (& gents?)

*Pls start thinking about the size you want & any extras by sunday. *
It will take her a while to fill an order like this so I want to finish it as soon as I can reach her in person.

*PLS print out the detailed page with all the data filled in as you wld if ordering online.
INCLUDE YOUR SCREEN NAME on the page & fax to (509)443-1994 or PDF to kendram (at) hp2mail.com
This is the info I will fax to Olga to fill your order.[/COLOR]*

Do I have this correct so far?

FunkyPuppy: Pink High Boots

Liljaker: Coat (?)

CharismaticMillie: ??

Rubymom: Custom or OTR Coat (discount dependant)
(?) Protective Collar 

Vtomblin: OTR Norway (discount dependant)
Protective Collar 

MamaTiff	OTR Norway (pink S or M) pink
(?) Protective collar

Ms Stella	2x OTR Norway
2x Protective collar

Kloliver: Custom or OTR Coat (discount dependant)
(?) Pee Pants/Splash guards (set of 2)
(?) Protective Collar (choc praline w/ orange or BB Giraffe)


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> I'm curious, what are your thoughts.... Is there too much fabric for the elastic to tighten effectively on a mini? Shd it have more elastics than just top & bottom as the suits do?


Thinking about the sizing on the rainsuit/coat, too. Wondering how the sizing is vis-a-vis mini. For instance, I have one heck of a time finding a size to fit Sunny. He is 15" tall (withers) and 15" long (neck to tail) and they are usually too big, or legs too short. Maybe for mini owners Olga could provide some input since even with a discount group buy the products are expensive and since we can't try them first.....


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

:attention:


liljaker said:


> Thinking about the sizing on the rainsuit/coat, too. Wondering how the sizing is vis-a-vis mini. For instance, I have one heck of a time finding a size to fit Sunny. He is 15" tall (withers) and 15" long (neck to tail) and they are usually too big, or legs too short. Maybe for mini owners Olga could provide some input since even with a discount group buy the products are expensive and since we can't try them first.....


I had thought of that so if everyone gives me all the measurements for a ready to wear coat then she can tell you if a custom coat is more appropriate.

:bump2:
*PLS print out the detailed page with all the data filled in as you wld if ordering online.

WRITE YOUR SCREEN NAME & CONTACT INFO on the page & fax to (509)443-1994 or PDF to kendram (at sign) hp2mail (DOT) com. This is the info I will fax to Olga to fill your order. 

This will enable her to speak directly with you about measurements.
I think it best you each handle this individually as I won't be held responsible for incorrect sizing* :bump2:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*kloliver*:
Be careful with posting your e-mail address online. Spammers have programs that recognize it as an e-mail address and you could end up on some SPAM lists, or worse, on the receiving end of a virus. Don't make it easy for those hackers! 

This is just a suggestion, but I'd change it to something like: kendram (at sign) hp2mail (dot) com

I'd also pull your fax number and send it to members via PM (by request).


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Please lmk if 15% disc. Changes your orders*

Hi Ladies,

I emailed with Olga tonight. Knowing that *everything* is more expensive in Canada, & I can only guess that this is the reason, we are not getting as big a discount as I had _personally_ hoped for. That said, every bit helps. She has graciously offered us a 15% discount. I thanked her & asked if perhaps she cld re-examine our list & come up with another % that she wld still feel comfortable with. Hopefully, I will hear from her tomorrow. 

*I need to hear your thoughts on this; will this change your order?*


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Thx Rowan, good point.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Eh, that's a bummer. I appreciate her discount but that's not enough for me. Sorry I'm out.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I know the products are sooooooooooo high quality, but the coats are so expensive so I'd probably pass. I am looking at getting the rain fabric martingale, however, full price since I like the material and it would be easy on his coat. Oh well.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

If it was a bigger discount I would be in but 15% still makes them too expensive for me, I would have wanted the snow suit.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

15% off the rain suit is better than nothing, but like everyone is saying, it is a high price for something that I cannot see or fit on my dog BEFORE committing. Going on what others have said about the product, I will still agree to a "group" buy for the rainsuit and a protective collar.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sad day, unfortunately that discount wouldn't even cover shipping. I'm out.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Same here, I'm out too. Thanks for trying!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny, I received an email from Olga this a.m. responding to a question I had on the martingale rain fabric collar, which I want to get. Since Sunny is in a martingale, I think the fabric would be nice and she has a yellow one with white polka dots. So, although I'll pass on the suit, I would probably get 2 martingale rain collars


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

MamaTiff said:


> Eh, that's a bummer. I appreciate her discount but that's not enough for me. Sorry I'm out.


What % wld be your 'in again' point? 30? 35? More?
In my reply, I mentioned that I suspected that at 15%, interest in the higher ticket items wld dry up so we'll see if she can budge. 

*cross fingers*


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

As she sews these herself, 15% is her final offer unless we order 10 or more of the same item. She is thinking with her volum, she may have to close her doors until she can find a manufacturing facility. 

I tried : )

Lmk if still interested as I'm placing my order today or tomorrow


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I just got an email from her, too, and she mentioned the group buy try, and said problem is she makes them all herself and it would still be 5 - 6 week turnaround I think? Not sure about that, but I can understand since am sure there is a good amount of time and the materials are very good, too. I am going to order a collar or 2 from her directly. Nice try though!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*RIP Poodleit Group Buy*

Hi folks, the group buy is officially DOA. I tried. If you want to take Olga up on her offer below, feel free BUT, as I won't be ordering a Muttluk suit, I won't organise it.

FROM OLGA:

_*"I appreciate your effort in trying to organize a group order. This is not an easy task! If I produced my coats at a factory in big volume, I'd be happy to give much bigger discount for groups.

For now, I am a one man orchestra  Especially during very "hot" season.

You can suggest to your members to look at Muttluks rain suits. They provide much less covering of the dog's body and give not as functional fit, have no lining (so matting is at a greater risk), but they are nice suits. I used to sell and use them before creating my own.

I can offer a 15% percent discount on group order of Muttluks rain suits. The only thing, people need to be sure with sizing as I will not be able to accept any returns on them.

They all could be shipped to one address, and then re-shipped to members using local US mail at low cost.

For example, my male is measuring 23" along the back, but he has full show coat of hair - he used size 26 raincoat. he was 25" tall when he was wearing Muttopia suit (from floor to the shoulder blade top). My female: 21.5" along the back, full coat of hair - she wears size 24 raincoat. she is 23.5 high."*_


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for checking..it was a good attempt  I have a few things from Olga and her stuff is well made, made with love and care and one at a time as she said. I can certainly see how she cannot discount her items. They are costly but as with most things...you get what you pay for


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Poodleit Rain Suits - Mpoo Models*

I have been emailing with Olga on some collar issues and thought I'd post a few pics she sent me of mpoos in her coats, just for everyone's information. I can only imagine what Sunny would think about me trying to get him INTO one of these!!!!!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

> I can only imagine what Sunny would think about me trying to get him INTO one of these!!!!!


I'm picturing the fit my _*husband*_ will throw when he sees the number I'm getting. Its the really sporty human looking # on the custom job page


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> I'm picturing the fit my _*husband*_ will throw when he sees the number I'm getting. Its the really sporty human looking # on the custom job page


Could not find what you were talking about. So you are ordering some rain / snowsuits? I just got the confirmation from Olga; I ordered 2 collars.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Could not find what you were talking about. So you are ordering some rain / snowsuits?


Its the red & charcoal suit on the doodle in the home screen slideshow & the 6th picture on this page.Products ? poodleit

In the meantime, I'll probably get a collar & high boots to tide me over. Do the protective collars work as martingales/ limited choke collars?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe they do. Since Sunny is a mini, the protective collars were too wide, but I am ordering the rain collar (martingale) since I liked the look of it and it is practical, and also the poodle collar (silver poodle on navy fabric) as she added a 1" version just for the mini poodles!


----------

